
Show HN: Reader Mode – Remove clutter and ads from any article. Instantly - ryzalyusoff
https://readermode.io
======
ryzalyusoff
A feature-packed Chrome reading extension which includes Text annotating and
highlighting, Text-to-speech, dyslexia support and many more cool
customisation tools.

~~~
O_H_E
Something is wrong with the default zoom and width on the home page. EDIT: NVM
about the zoom issue, it appears to be on my side.

